# aptitude test questions



## nenupharvn (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi everybody.

We can find this info by using search box in the top of website with keyword related.

Best regards
nenupharvn


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Are you asking SJs for their results on an aptitude test? You may want to give a link, first - the search function is not very reliable.


----------

